
Facebook and Twitter are more addictive than cigarettes or alcohol, study finds - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/facebook-and-twitter-are-more-addictive-than-cigarettes-or-alcohol-study-finds/
======
paulhauggis
It's different though. I've gotten addicted to things like facebook and
twitter at times (where I have to check my status every 5 minutes). But, if I
force myself away from it, the feelings slowly fade.

Cigarettes and alcohol are chemical addictions. It's not always as easy as
just quitting.

------
avree
A post from yesterday on the same topic:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3551848>

Some good comments there.

